#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  لو عندك مشكله وعاوز تننشرها في الاعلام

## حسام عمر

*الايملات*
 
*برنامج 90 دقيقه*

* 90min@elmehwar.tv*


*برنامج العاشره مساء*

al3ashera@dreams.tv


*قتاة مودرن*




*http://www.modern-tv.com/contact.php*


*رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام / مرسي عطا الله*




*attalla@ahram.org.eg*


*إيميل الإقتراحات والشكاوي والمراسلة بالأهرام* 



*ahramdaily@ahram.org.eg*


*برنامج القاهره اليوم* 



*alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net*


*الأستاذ إبراهيم حجازي* 



*ihegazy@ahram.org.eg*


*قناة الجزيرة* 



*supportnet@aljazeera.net*


*قناة العربية* 




*contactus@alarabiya.net*


*عمرو أديب*

*alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net*


*محمود سعد* 

*saad.mashakel@gmail.com*


*أحمد رجب*

*a_ragab@akhbarelyom.org*


*مصطفى بكرى-جريدة الاسبوع* 


*mostafabak@hotmail.com*


*اميل انيس منصور*


 *anis@ahram.org.eg*


*صلاح منتصر* 


*salahmont@ahram.org.eg*

*جمال هليل جريدة الجمهورية* 
*g_holail@hotmail.com* 

* محمد جاب الله جريدة الجمهورية* 

mohgaballah@gmail.com



*ماجد نوار جريدة الجمهورية* 


magednawar@yahoo.com

*عبد العزيز سمير جريدة المساء* 

abdelazeemSamir@yahoo.com

*سامي عب الفتاح جريدة المساء*

*SAMY-AbdeELFatah@hotmail.com*



*القاهرة اليوم :* 


*ihegazy@ahram.org.eg*


*التليفون :* 


*من داخل مصر : 8555 338 - 8555 378* 


*من خارج مصر : +20 2 8555 337 - +20 2 8555 377* 


*SMS : +20 12 7755555* 


*Fax : +20 2 8555 153* 


*Email: alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net*


*برنامج الحقيقة :* 


*elhaea@dreams.tv*


*العاشرة مساءا* 

*تقديم : منى الشاذلى* 

*البريد الإلكتروني : al3ashera@dreams.tv*


*في الممنوع* 

*تقديم : مجدي مهنا* 

*البريد الإلكتروني : felmamnoaa@dreams.tv*


*مكتب الجزيرة في القاهرة : 5787700*

----------


## سيد حسن

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع يا اخى الكريم

----------


## أبو منار

تسلم يا حسو ايه الجمال دة

----------


## nariman

*شكرااااااا ياحسام* 
*ربنا يوفقك*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيكم اخوتي للافاضل*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أرجو من الأستاذ عاطف هلال أن يثبت هذة الثروة كى يسهل على أى شخص إستخدامها

----------


## حسام عمر

*شكرا ً لك اخي الكريم*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

حقا مجهود رائع  أكيد أنه أتعبك حتى تصل إل كل هذة العناوين
لذلك أكرر طلبى للأستاذ المهندس الكبير عاطف هلال أن  يثبت هذا الموضوع حتى لا يتوه فى خضم الموضوعات ويكون الوصول له شاق

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

كلنا نحتاج أن نستخدم وسائل الإعلام لسبب أو لأخر لذلك سيكون هذا الموضوع شديد الأهمية لنا جميعا

----------


## فهد مصر

شكرا ع هذة الكنوز

سلامى لك

----------


## أنفـــــال

شكرا يا حسام  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام*


*ويارب نلاقي حد يسمعنا*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أكيد سنجد من يسمع ندائنا فمادامت هناك أفواه تتحدث فأكيد أن هناك أذان تسمع وعقول تعى
تحياتى وسلامى

----------


## مهموم

هل هنا او هناك من يرفع الظلم عن ابنتى التى كل ذنبها انها اغتربت معى هى واخواتها فى بلاد الغربه لتحصل على شهاده ثانويه عربيه معادله من الامارات وتعود معى للوطن (مصر) مبتسمه لعودتها لوطنها وسوف تكمل دراستها الجامعيه وسط اهلها وعيشيرتها لنجد جميعا ما لا يصرنا من الساده القائمين على تنسيق الشهادات المعادله والابتزاز والضرب على ايدينا لاننا تركنا وطننا واغتربنا من اجل لقمه العيش ( ابنتى الان ليست لها مكان بالجامعه برغم اننا دفعنا الاف الجنيهات من سحب ملفى التنسيق وطلب التحويل وبالاخر حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل نبحث عن من ينصفنا ولا نطلب اكتر من حق اقل طالب او طالبه حصل على الثانويه العامه مصر انا اكتب مشكله ابنتى الخاصه ولكن هناك مشكله عامه تواجه الثانويه العامه المعادله ومعظمنا يعلمها والسوال الاول لماذا تتكاتف الايدى فى مكتب التنسيق لظلمنا ابتزازنا السوال الثانى ساعرض مشكله ابنتى الخاصه لعلى اجد من يساعدنى والله الموفق ولدى الكثير عن الموضوع من النواحى الخاصه والعامه واليكم المشكله باختصار                           سعادة معالي وزير التعليم

بكل حب وتقدير ارفع لك تظلمي هذا واننى واثق كل الثقة في اهتمامك ورعايتك لأبنائنا ومقدرا لمسؤولياتك ووقتك الثمين 
ابنتي حصلت هذا العام على ثانوية عامه معادله من دوله الإمارات وتقدمنا لمكتب التنسيق التنسيق وشاء لها القدر بترشيحها لمعهد عالي هندسه وتكنولوجيا البحيرة الذي مقره عند بوابه الرسوم أسكندريه الصحراوي(وادى النطرون ) 
وبما إن ابنتي محل إقامتها محافظه الغربية كفرا لزيات فسوف نعانى اشد المعاناة للوصول إلى المعهد فهو ليست له اى وسيله مواصلات مباشره فسوف تستقل قطارا إلى مركز ايتاى البارود ثم ميكروباص إلى مركز بدر من خلال طريق صحراوي ثم ميكروباص أخر إلى النوبارية الى وادى النطرون
إلى مقر المعهد وليست هناك سكن امن على بنت في هذا السن وسعادتكم تعلمون عن وسائل انتقال كالميكروباصات من خلال صحراء خصوصا على بنت هذا من ناحية وسيله الانتقال إما من ناحية أخرى فان كامل الدفعة المقبولة في المعهد فكلهم ذكور ماعدا بنتين حسب الأسماء المز كوره في التنسيق على ألنت ومن ناحية التخصص أيضا تخصصات المعهد لا تتناسب الثلاثة تخصصات مع بنت ومن الناحية الاجتماعية إنا أعيش بدوله الإمارات ووالدتها التي ترعاها بمفردها ولديها أربعه أخوه غيرها اصغر منها ولا تتحمل شقاء وعناء المتابعة لخمس أبناء بمفردها 
تقدمنا بطلب تحويل إلى مكتب التنسيق وسددنا الرسوم المقررة مبلغ 1000 جنيه ولكن رفض طلب التحويل مع اننا كتبنا ثلاث رغبات منها الحد الادنى اقل من مجموعها بكثير ولانريد اكتر من ذلك حرصا على سلامه البنت من وسائل الانتقال وغيره مما قد تتعرض له البنت  حاولت زوجتي في مكتب التنسيق لإيجاد حل مناسب لتحويلها إلى اى كليه على الأقل وسائل انتقالاتها سهله وللأسف مكتب التنسيق يعاملوننا على إننا مواطنين من الدرجة الثالثة نرجوكم ونتوسل إليكم ارحموا ضعفنا وازلالنا ولكم حكمه القرار وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجعلكم عونا للمحتاجين وما من مجيب  

مقدمه لسيادتك
ولى أمر بائس كل ما اقترفه من ذنب أن عاش بأولاده مغتربا وعاد مغتربا

احمد حلمي مهران
محافظه الغربية كفر الزيات ش الدلتا أمام التوحيد والنور
ت : 0402551981
بيانات الطالبة / سارة احمد حلمي مهران
      اخوانى الاعضاء ارجوا المساعده لقد راسلت العنواين الاعلاميين التى تسردوها فى هذه الصفحه ولم يصلنى رد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

سيبكم من الإعلام وسنينه
بلا خيبه
كله كلام فى كلام
قال إيييه توك شو
مع الإعتذار لــ
التوك توك



> تكتوكهم فى كوريا الجنوبية أو اليابان وواحد مصرى مشرف فيه!
> 
> 
> تكتوكنا فى الجونه
> 
> شوفوا تكتوكهم 
>   من تكتوكنا ...حقا هناك فرق!




سيبكم منهم
ده مفيش غيرى

 إللى حيحل 
كل مشاكلكم 
من جذورها
لوجه الله
والأجر عنده هو وحده
بس أوعى تيجى وتقولى
أنا عاوز شقه
لو عاوز شقه أو حديد تسليح
أنصحك تروح
لأحمد عز

ده

ومش ده

----------


## مهموم

لا شقه ولا حديد تسليح انا لا املك ثمن الكوخ انا بس عايز بنتى تتعلم وميكونش مصيرها الجهل مثل مصير امها مصر هى امى وامها وام الكل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لا شقه ولا حديد تسليح انا لا املك ثمن الكوخ انا بس عايز بنتى تتعلم وميكونش مصيرها الجهل مثل مصير امها مصر هى امى وامها وام الكل






> معلومات عن 
> مهموم 		 		الجنسيةمصرالبلدالامارات / ابوظبىالجنسmale


 :f2: 
أخي العزيز مهموم
بعد التحية والسلام
أنت مصري مقيم في الإمارات ....هل أسرتك معك هناك ؟! أم هم في مصر؟!
هل زوجتك تعمل أم لا؟
ما هو مستوي تعليم زوجتك؟

إذا تجد أي حرج في الإجابه
فعليك بمراسلتي
gmsherbini@gmail.com

----------


## مهموم

> أخي العزيز مهموم
> بعد التحية والسلام
> أنت مصري مقيم في الإمارات ....هل أسرتك معك هناك ؟! أم هم في مصر؟!
> هل زوجتك تعمل أم لا؟
> ما هو مستوي تعليم زوجتك؟
> 
> إذا تجد أي حرج في الإجابه
> فعليك بمراسلتي
> gmsherbini@gmail.com


سيدى الفاضل لو كانت المعلومات اللى حضرتك تطلبها متعلقه بموضوع ايجاد حل لابنتى وايجاد مكان لها فى الجامعه فلا مانع من ان امدك بهذه المعلومات على الملا وليست به شى من الخجل وعموما اقرا رسالتى سوف تجد فيها الاجابه على بعض اسالتك كل اولادى عادوا هذا العام بحصول ابنتى على الثانويه لاننى لااستطيع ان اتركها وحدها بمصر اسرتى الان بمصر ايميلى هو mahran8@hotmail.com hvارجو مراسلتى

----------


## الفارس العمدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو ان تهتموا بهذه الشكوى فهى تخص أكثر من مليون شخص يعملون بدول الخليج ألا وهى:
التحاق أولادنا المصريين الدارسين بمدارس الخليج 
ذهبنا الي هذه البلاد لضيق العيش فى بلادنا ويعلم الله الهموم التى نعيشها بسبب الغربة ويدرس أولادنا معنا حتى لا يتفرقوا ويكونوا تحت أعيننا فى التربية حتى إذا جاءت السنة الثالثة الثانوية وبحصول أولادنا علي درجات بنسب عالية من 90% إلى 95% ولايجدوا مكانا فى الجامعات المصرية مساواة بأقرانهم الذين يدرسون بمصر فهل هذا عدل إننا ندفع الواجب علينا من ضرائب وتأمينات بالعملة الصعبة وهذا واجبنا فأين حقوقنا أولادنا التى تتمثل فى حق دخول الجامعات (كليات القمة) 
إن من المعلوم بالضرورة أن المواطنين متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات فنحن ندفع الواجبات فأين حقوقنا 
أرجو من القائمين علي التنسيق تطبيق المعادلة علي الدارسين بالخارج حتى يتسنى لنا النعيم براحة العدل الذى هو من أسماء الله عز وجل 
اننا نناشد المسئولين بالدولة بالوقوف بجانب أولادنا حتى لاندخلهم كليات خاصة تستنزف مواردنا . 
ونحن فى هذه الغربة منذ ست سنوات فهل يـُمنع ابناؤنا  من دخول الكليات التى تليق بهم ويلتحقون بكليت خاصة يجبرنا مكتب التنسيق علي دخولها بصفة أننا غرباء عن اوطاننا .
أرجو من جريدة الأهرام تبنى هذه القضية التى تقلق مضاجعنا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
للتواصل والرد إيميلى هو  emad_eldin2@yahoo.com
عن العاملين بالخارج 
م/ عماد الدين أحمد إبراهيم

----------


## حسام عمر

ربنا يكرمكم يا شباب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا حسام
ياترى عناوين البريد الإلكترونى لم تتغير حتى الآن؟

----------

